# Destiny! (Ongoing Thread)



## PoukieBear

so today, I had a million things to do around the house, but for some reason my husband talked me into driving to the other side of the city with him, while he quoted a contract job.

On our way home we stopped at a PetSmart to pick up dog treats. And of course we made a detour to look at the budgies. And what do I see sitting there? My "million dollar bird" (or so my husband calls it!). A beautiful young Fallow !!

I freaked out. I sent my husband to track down a store employee, while I strategically blocked the view of a few small children, and other curious buyers. Lol.

Guess who's home in quarantine? This beauty! Name: Destiny. (I wasn't even supposed to be with my husband today)


----------



## Therm

Destiny is a beautiful little bird and looks very young but stunning too. 

Congratulations! Is she number 8?


----------



## eduardo

*A beauty for sure *


----------



## Riovedo

Its fate!  Congratulations, Destiny is beautiful!!!!


----------



## shanebudgie

wow congratulations indeed.that name fits her well.Destiny has arrived.absolutely beautiful sweet young Bird.thanks for the pictures.you know I would had done that myself if I saw her.have someone got get a associate while I waited by the Bird to make sure I got her.


----------



## KathyP

she is beautiful!!!! another type for my want list....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Michelle,

Destiny is beautiful 

Congratulations on your "million dollar" budgie! *


----------



## Jonah

Congrat's, very pretty bird...


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, Michelle, Destiny is a stunning little budgie!

He really is very unique, and so well marked  

I think it really was destiny that this little boy was waiting for you in the most unexpected of places  

Congratulations on your handsome little boy! :clap:


----------



## PoukieBear

Thanks all !

He’s settling in pretty quickly. He was chirping and exploring his cage last night while we were watching TV. (He’s in quarantine on my dining room table) He found his food dish this morning, and had a good breakfast, I even snuck some pellets in there. And I put in a dish of sprouts too, to see if he’ll give them a try.


----------



## vinay

Congratulations on your fallow ! 

Now you only have to find him a fallow mate  !


----------



## PoukieBear

vinay said:


> Congratulations on your fallow !
> 
> Now you only have to find him a fallow mate  !


Already have a mate! This is Starlette, another Fallow Recessive Pied. (Although, she might actually be a he....I'll find out for sure at the vet tomorrow)



Even if they are the same sex, I can breed them out, and thier babies will be split for Fallow, which I can then breed together for more Fallows. That's next years plan at least.


----------



## nuxi

Destiny and Starlette are beautiful!


----------



## aluz

Congratulations on getting Destiny, he's such a precious boy!


----------



## Cody

He's beautiful and sitting on your hand looking quite comfortable, one in a million!


----------



## PoukieBear

Cody said:


> He's beautiful and sitting on your hand looking quite comfortable, one in a million!


Thanks! It took me about 5 minutes to calmly coax him out with some millet. Even with full flight feathers, he's a horrible flyer. He didn't get anywhere, just kind of hovered awkwardly and landed back on my hand. He'll have to get some more practice!


----------



## Bearnoname

Oh how happy you must be. I saw a cute little hand fed chick a few days ago. She was so pretty (much like your new friend) I instantly fell in love, but knew I couldn't take her home.  sigh.


----------



## thewandererw

Conrgrats on the new baby i'm about to get a new baby to they are born but have not fledged from the nest yet.


----------



## Pegg

Congrats!!! He's beautiful!


----------



## shanebudgie

he is so cute.congratulations.


----------



## bluewing

Gorgeous! But then, all dah budgies are gorgeous. Destiny in particular is quite stunning


----------



## PoukieBear

*Destiny!*

I had a bunch of friends over on the weekend, and of course they all wanted to see the new bird room, and hold the babies.

They promptly forgot about the babies when they discovered I had a "silver bird!" Lol. I tried to explain that there is no such thing as a silver budgie, but they didn't care.

They were obsessed with Destiny, one of my fallows. And after his baby molt, I can sort of see what they see. He does have a silver colour to the untrained eye.

To me, he has a beautiful blue tinged grey fading into mauve on his rump.


----------



## aluz

I can see why they fell in love with your Destiny, he really is an exquisitely beautiful boy!


----------



## nuxi

What a pretty bird!


----------



## intoxxication

He is absolutely stunning!

I had a beautiful violet German fallow girl but unfortunately she has passed away.


----------



## Pegg

He's gorgeous!


----------



## shanebudgie

absolutely gorgeous budgie.he's so cute.the name destiny is perfect for him.Blessings and thank you so much for the beautiful photos.hi there destiny.:albino:


----------



## StarlingWings

Destiny is so handsome! What a beautiful boy  

I can never get enough of him!


----------



## PoukieBear

Thanks everyone! he definitely is one of my fave birds. He still has a few pin feathers left to grow out, and I can't wait to see him all fluffy again.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Beautiful Bird Michelle..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Destiny is very handsome and I'm sure when his molt is finished he will be even more so!

I've merged your two threads about Destiny into one and made it into an (Ongoing Thread) so you can continue to update us with pictures of your beautiful boy. *


----------



## Stranding

He's beautiful! I can also see what your friends mean by calling him silver. But it's that plus the delicate blue/violet shading that's so special. Love it!


----------

